# Marathon Or H3 Traser?



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm about to buy one of these, but I can't decide which one, the Marathon Navigator, or the H3 Traser Navigator, what model would you buy?

Both utilise the same gaseous tritium illumination, both are well made and are roughly the same price.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I prefer the Marathon bezel...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Personally I preferred the Marathon Navigator mainly for its looks and that it has fixed bars; a negative is the bezel numbers tend to get scrubbed off easily. The H3 is probably better built, has better water resistance (although it is quoted the same as the Marathon), but it does not have fixed bars; I think this is a negative on such a watch. I tried shoulderless spring bars ... but still wasn't happy.

There is a very good comparative review by Crusader on the "other side".


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

I looked at a review some time ago which claimed that a higher quality movement was used in the H3 rather than the Marathon.

Tom


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Definately the middle pic







, the dial looks less cluttered than the bottom and it has the best bezel, imho.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I would buy the Marathon, specifically the one in the middle pic.

As Mat said, less cluttered dial and I like the case shape too.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

hakim said:


> I would buy the Marathon, specifically the one in the middle pic.
> 
> As Mat said, less cluttered dial and I like the case shape too.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, the middle pic is of a 'civilian' issue Marathon, I prefer it to the mil issued one, But I think I'm going to go for the Traser.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Roy has some?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

IMHO they look cheap & plasticky. I would(peronally) spend a bit more & get the new Traser Auto, or a Ball watch.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> IMHO they look cheap & plasticky. I would(peronally) spend a bit more & get the new Traser Auto, or a Ball watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you've got an IWC


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO they look cheap & plasticky. I would(peronally) spend a bit more & get the new Traser Auto, or a Ball watch.
> ...


Exactly









No - my words were a little harsh - me sorry. They look plasticky, but are obviously strong if they are used by armed forces or whatever. Out of the two I would go for the Traser.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I would go for the Marathon (S.S over the composite) despite as John say's the bezel numbers are not very robust on the composite type









The Traser/ SandY design does not do it for me









MIKE.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> I would go for the Marathon (S.S over the composite) despite as John say's the bezel numbers are not very robust on the composite type
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh - silly me.

Are they PVD'd then & not plastic? Don't recall seeing a steel one.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

You were right first time







composite is just "posh" for plastic









MIKE.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> You were right first time
> 
> ...


Ah............thanks for that


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a similar Luminox with the composite bezel .I would not describe that numbering arrangement as robust .They're white painted on a flat black surface.

Excellent watch IMO despite that .


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

How good are these watches really in total darkness? I'm looking for something I can use at night that doesn't take me 10 minutes to read like most watches I've owned! My night vision is


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome NKD, these watches are great for night use maintaining the same 'lume' at all times. Other types ,luminova etc., fade gradually through the night, these gas tubes maintain the same brightness for at least ten years.

Vic.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome NKD. I had a Traser Navigatorand can assure you, it's the brightest thing since bright things.

In the dark, they are easily the brightest all-night lume in the market. The only stuff that gets anywhere closer (but not lasting all night long) is the lume on Omega SMP's and Seiko Diver's watches (and I've owned (or own) all three).

I'd go for the Traser myself having owned one, but with regards to the lume, there won't be anything in it.

Cheers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd love one for when I'm working lates but they are so bloody ugly!

Can you get those gas tube hands seperatly? Be very nice on a rlt 69


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Can you get those gas tube hands seperatly


No Paul..The supplier of the tubes H3 seriously restrict access to them, the only way is to use a doner sacrifice watch









Check out Randall Bensons 'HOT' conversion on a Seiko using the tubes and Yao dial on the SCF I think its called the Tactical HOT.


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone...

I'll start comparing prices right away, if my wallet will let me!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

julian said:


> I have a similar Luminox with the composite bezel .I would not describe that numbering arrangement as robust .They're white painted on a flat black surface.
> 
> Excellent watch IMO despite that .
> 
> ...


One reason I prefer the H3 version: the scalloped bezel tends to protect the painted numbers. I am currently collecting data daily on how well this scheme works









Also, on the 'Commander', the bezel numbers are in a larger font.

NKD: you will not find a brighter watch for night time use short of an electroluminescent (e.g. Indiglo).


----------

